

JQuery pageSlide - bdfh42
http://halobrite.com/blog/jquery-pageslide/

======
Locke
Neat.

It took me a while to figure out how to "undo" the slide. First I tried
clicking the link that triggered the slide, then I tried clicking around the
side pane itself, then I looked for links that might close the side pane, then
I finally clicked the original page and it slid back into focus.

And, that's the unfortunate problem with cool javascript UI enhancements.
Unless they win the javascript lotto and become really popular / prevalent,
users often don't know know _what_ to do... Which is a shame.

But, nevertheless, nice effect.

~~~
rrhyne
Agreed.

I initially tried to use the browser scroll to get back to the full page, then
realized there was no horizonatal scroll.

An x similar to light box in the top left of the sliding panel could fix it a
bit.

